# Anybody need some ammo?



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey there! I've been on the forum for a handful of years under a different username "dmaestas" but I haven't logged in for quite awhile and I don't have access to my old email, so I had to make a new profile...

Anyways, an old family friend of ours unfortunately passed away recently and handed down his hoarder worthy collection of ammo and reloading supplies. I'm still going through it all to get an inventory but as of now I know I have a too much ammo for my entire lifetime so I'd like to get rid of some to someone who will actually use it. A lot of it is never fired and some of it is reloaded to his specific likings.

So far I have these calibers: .45, 6mm, 30-30, .22, 12 gauge, .223, 7.62 and I'm sure there's more I just haven't gotten time to inventory it all. 

Send me a PM of what you're looking for if I don't have it listed and I can go through it to see. I'll make you a good deal on whatever you want seeing as I'll probably never get through all of what he gave me. 

I also have reloading supplies if you're into that as well.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

themountainiscalling said:


> Hey there! I've been on the forum for a handful of years under a different username "dmaestas" but I haven't logged in for quite awhile and I don't have access to my old email, so I had to make a new profile...
> 
> Anyways, an old family friend of ours unfortunately passed away recently and handed down his hoarder worthy collection of ammo and reloading supplies. I'm still going through it all to get an inventory but as of now I know I have a too much ammo for my entire lifetime so I'd like to get rid of some to someone who will actually use it. A lot of it is never fired and some of it is reloaded to his specific likings.
> 
> ...


I can get you in your old account or change your new username to the old one if you like; your call.

.


----------



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

I am in Clinton, Utah. Which is near Ogden for anyone who doesn't know! 

That'd be awesome wyogoob! If I could get access to my old account I'd really appreciate it. Let me know what you need.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

If you run across any .348 Winchester I'm Interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I would definitely be interested in anything 6.5 x284


----------



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

I went through a couple more boxes today and found mostly new in box 7.62 ammo, new Winchester 6mm, 10 or so SKS magazines, 9mm makarov (who even shoots these lol) even more .45 colt, some 20 gauge.... I'll keep updating as I go through it.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I am interested in the 45 colt ammo the .22 and the 12 gauge. Will you let me know what and how much you have and a price thanks. I would also be interested in any 9mm luger if you find any.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

7.62x54 I would be interested in pm if you have some.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bossloader said:


> 7.62x54 I would be interested in pm if you have some.


Gotta love those old Mosin's....funner than heck to shoot especially the M44's and M38's .... flame throwers with milsurp ammo.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

20 gauge lead or steel?


----------



## rideutah (Oct 21, 2014)

*ammo*

I would be interested in 30-30, .22, 12 gauge, .223, 7.62x39, and possibly the SKS stuff depending on prices.


----------



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

Pm's sent to the guys already! i'll update in a few days with anything I have left. thanks everyone


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I had PM'd you back on the sks stuff but you never responded. I'm sure you just overlooked it.


----------



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry about that LostLouisianian unfortunately a bunch of people from here and Utah Gun Exchange contacted me about the SKS stuff and the first guy to come look bought everything I had. I apologize for the slow response!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

What reloading supplies do you have? Powder, primers, dies, brass, projectiles, misc.?


----------

